# weird death ? help !!



## foxcrazy90 (Mar 13, 2014)

ok has anyone had any problems with the fish darting around crazy all of a sudden ?
i came home from work and started feeding my fish whom i have had for 11/2 months now when all ofa sudden my venustus started hoing crazy in the the tank and then floated to the top of the water completely lifeless
all i can figure he must have hit a rock and it killed him
can not believe this but they have all seemed very darty the last couple of days
ammonia is 0
nitrite is 0
nitrate is about 15
any ideas what is going on ?
all fish 1 1/2 inches long


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss!

It does happen sometimes that fish get startled and whack themselves hard enough to cause death. Sometimes my fish freak out when the cat jumps up on her chair to view the tank but they usually settle down quickly.


----------



## foxcrazy90 (Mar 13, 2014)

i went a head and done 25% water change for safe measure
its just weird he ate and then freaked out and bam dead !
now i dont know if i should get another because i dont know if the other fish will accept one


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

At 1-1/2" long, I don't think you'll have problems adding in a similar size replacement.


----------



## foxcrazy90 (Mar 13, 2014)

thats good to know
guess ill get one


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

What size is the tank, and what other fish are in it?


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

I have been growing out 3 Venustus for 4 months who are now around 3', and I have noticed that one in particular darts around like crazy when I come near the tank. The other 2 don't do this though. I have chalked it up to being a very shy fish.


----------



## scooter31707 (Aug 24, 2012)

might need to check and see if you have any stray voltage going into your tank.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

could he have choked on the food?


----------



## scooter31707 (Aug 24, 2012)

Possibly, but I seriously doubt it. Another idea is to check you heaters and make sure they are not cracked. That can produce some stray voltage which can kill fish.


----------

